# snapper fishing



## G white (Apr 28, 2008)

I fish out of Fort Morgan. Fish Saturdays and one day during the week.Need up to 3 more people. Will be looking for big snapper and what ever else we can catch.30 miles or more out.Grady White 28ft Islander two 200 yamaha hpdis.Have tackle or bring your own Starting June 1st.Can take up to 5 people if necessary. I fish too.Leave no I will call give you all the info, LOVE TO FISH G white


----------



## Drone82 (Jun 22, 2009)

Let me know! I want to learn more about fishing offshore! 850-698-5830


----------



## Happy Days (Aug 6, 2011)

Put me on the list for Saturdays. 334.444.1174 Would be Me and my son (18 year old). We have our own gear, tackle and experience. Love to go and help share expenses and enjoy a good time. Will help cleaning fish and cleaning boat.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

id like to go out with you any weekend trips you have space. I have plenty of gear but no offshore knowledge. and of course id help with whatever chores needed done before and after the trip. call/ text me 208404541 2 ask for steve or leave a message and ill call back asap


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Me and a friend or two of mine would probably be interested on a Saturday trip. 8506986331 text or call

I don't have any gear but I can go buy some if need be


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I'll be there June8-15. What do you need for the ride? Would love to come out with a couple of my students, all good kids over 18.


----------



## hatesaltwatercatfish (Apr 18, 2013)

Myself and one or two more are available to fish most days, give me a call if you need to fill your boat and split gas/bait/ice.

Max
703.200.0574


----------



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

Don't mean to highjack your thread,but looks like you have more anglers that you have boat spaces. I also have a Grady White 28 with twins and fish out of Ft Morgan. Always had family as crew,but my boys grew up so I need to recruit me a crew. I plan to fish the Memorial Day and first two weekends in June and need some anglers. Email me at  [email protected] if G White has a full crew and you want to go.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

wow thats a far drive from pensacola. GL finding a crew although i dont think you need any help finding fishermen. Tight lines gents!


----------



## rodd1616 (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm in also, have my own gear and will help out in all ways. I work 8 days on and 6 days off out of State but willing to go out anytime on my 6 days off. Rodney 850 536 6753, thanks.


----------



## Marine7236 (Apr 24, 2012)

i'm in for for it 15-16Th and 29-30Th We would like to fish 2 days double your money with us here 205-837-2268


----------

